# Ten Million Per Day - Super Ultra Auto Trading System



## TabJockey (4 January 2011)

Has anyone heard of this new amazing system? Because I have and I gotta tell you its AWESOME!!?11 

I saw my friend running it on his laptop and he went from living in a cardboard box to rolling in a Ferrari in 16 minutes! Like seriously im just posting here to ask you all what you think about it I don't work for them or anything but if you want to check it out I can give you the phone number its 0456687243 ASK FOR CRAIG.

I'm certain that its absolutely impossible to loose any money, its guarantied! actually even the guarantee is guarantied! Insurance on insurance because usually im such a careful person except when my mate got me to grow tomato plants for him and then the police hit me hard in the head with their batons.


----------



## Market Depth (4 January 2011)

Pttf! I make that now. what's so special?


----------



## wayneL (4 January 2011)

Market Depth said:


> Pttf! I make that now. what's so special?




Is that all?


----------



## Market Depth (4 January 2011)

Ferrari's are Soooooo overrated.


----------



## nunthewiser (4 January 2011)

Gold. well done


----------



## cogs (4 January 2011)

Gotta call within the next 15mins right? Before your all sold out! Will ya please, please throw in the steak knives?


----------



## So_Cynical (4 January 2011)

> Ten Million Per Day




Obviously this is a total scam...10 thousand would be more realistic.


----------



## nunthewiser (4 January 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> Obviously this is a total scam...10 thousand would be more realistic.




Hi Flash


----------



## Solly (4 January 2011)

TabJockey said:


> Ten Million Per Day



 I'd be looking for traces of blow on your mate's top lip & a BogotÃ¡ mailing address.


----------



## Vicki (4 January 2011)

I'll even settle for $10 if it's guaranteed....

Even put on my 'feel da munny' suit, like the wun nunthewiser found.lol.[formosa thread]


Can we get these guys on here?...Great entertainment.

Vicki


----------



## gooner (4 January 2011)

Interestingly program traders such as Tibra do use automated systems to generate trading profits and are successful. But for some reason, that I have not been able to fathom, they do not offer these for sale for $5,000 on stock based websites.  There are all these cowboys selling dodgy systems, yet companies such as Tibra with systems that actually work do not sell them to the general public.  Why don't they earn extra income by doing this?

If anyone could enlighten me as to why this is, please send me an email at "Iamatotalidiot@hotmail.com".

BTW - I interviewed for a job at Tibra once but they told me (politely) to "nick off".  So they really must be very smart


----------



## TabJockey (4 January 2011)

Listen guys, if you want to be MEGA RICH like all the COOL PEOPLE are all you have to do is take your lazy 50,000 in unmarked notes in a small black briefcase and meet Craig in the CITY PARK OF YOUR CHOICE at 1am. Dress code: Casual.

We provide you will a FREE LAPTOP with all the software already installed and train for you a SPECIAL MONKEY# that will trade futures, forex and equities for you in tandem 24 hours a day on that laptop. **ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS TAKE THE FIRST STEP**




#Monkey may or may not be real monkey


----------



## TulipFX (4 January 2011)

Gold.


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 January 2011)

TabJockey said:


> I'm certain that its absolutely impossible to *loose* any money,




Lose is spelled lose.  Guaranteed fact.


----------



## goldmine (9 January 2011)

Formosa Auto Trade is the most awesome trading product to ever hit the market. A real feat of technology! It took 5 years of hard labour and many millions of $$$s to get it right, but they finally, last year hit the Jackpot!
However to say it makes a million dollars a day is pure lunacy! It does not! Yes, I know the Craig of whom you speak as he bought the product, but to do such an unfairness to the one's who did all the hard work to hit that jackpot, that mankind can now benifit from, in speaking such utter nonsence about it's profits, and thereby branding it as something that sounds more like a scam, makes him unworthy of owning the product in my eyes!
Here are some truthful figures of the results it brings; An account started with $5000 on the 28th Oct and then had added another $5000 on the 10th Nov, as at closing of trade on Fri 7th Jan showed profit of $7954.59. I could give you the results of 100's of other accounts, but feel wary to cast my pearls before swine!
If anyone wants to see and know the truth + the truth only about this product, which is the only way we will allow it to be marketed, they can contact me on jo.ann@myacn.net.au
PS: Anyone who is found marketing Formosa Auto Trade with false or mis-guiding information will have their accounts cancelled.
We will have a website up in due course, but our product sells itself!


----------



## TabJockey (9 January 2011)

goldmine said:


> Formosa Auto Trade is the most awesome trading product to ever hit the market. A real feat of technology! It took 5 years of hard labour and many millions of $$$s to get it right, but they finally, last year hit the Jackpot!.....I am so full of bull****!....




 Get out of my thread you twat


----------

